# Python No Spill & Fill - PROBLEMS



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all,

While doing my water change last night, I started everything like I normally do - got the siphon working and started to clean and drain the tank. I was in the middle of sucking up some dirt on the bottom and then I had to stop, so I go to turn the little plastic ball valve and it BROKE in my hand - I didn't even put any force on it.

I managed to continue to clean and fill the tank, by using a manual siphon and filled it like normal but without the shut off ability.

I tried to fix it, but the plastic broke right at the base of the ball valve, I don't think there is anything I can do to fix this.

Has this happened to anyone else? Anyone else have problems with these things?

I've been using mine for a couple of months, with a few minor issues, but nothing like this. I think I'm screwed - if only it was by a blonde and not this thing!  

Thanks for reading my rant.

Take care,
Aaron


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

hah on the blonde comment. 

I have one of these bad boys ( had it for 2.5 years already), and have never used the ball valve. 
I 1. once siphoned everything, I take it out and make sure all water is drained from the line.
2. place it in the tank and wedge it with the tank lid, walk to faucet, turn on tap, and then run back like crazy to make sure it doesnt move and spill. Once i've fileld tank up a good deal, i once again wedge it, and run like mad to turn off the tap so I dont overflow!



My only concern is the stupid plastic part that attaches to the faucet. It is starting to get chewed up, and eventually one day it will stop connecting properly and leak at the tap


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

All parts for python are available at big als for replacement.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Better yet is to get the brass adapter so that you won't have the thread stripping issue in the future.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Better yet is to get the brass adapter so that you won't have the thread stripping issue in the future.


I do have it, but my tap is a washroom sink, so if i add the adapter, there will not be enough clearance for the spout!

and yes yes of course BA will sell replacement parts lol they want my $$


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

I forgot to mention that the ball valve is stuck in the closed position, and I am unable to move it. 

So to finish the job I had to remove that section of hose, so my 25' python is now only 20' - and it barely reaches.

The replacement part as I see it is to buy another one - which given my experiences isn't going to happen. 

Needless to say I'm not impressed with the python. Do you think I have any recourse with the company itself? Probably not worth the effort right?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

not sure, does the python come with a 1yr warranty? check. if so then your a go for recourse.

if not, tghen you may be SOL 


NVES, do you have some photos of your tank? I wanna see some!!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Is this the part that broke? If so you can buy a brass unit at any garden center, Home Depot or Canadian Tire.








Mine didn't last long either and just the other day I was just starting to drain some water from my tank when I noticed a puddle on the floor. I checked my connections and found one of the connectors was cracked almost all the way around. I guess I can't complain too much since I've used my python every week for the past 3 or 4 years.
Here is the Rona version:


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes that's it!!
I'll stop in at Lowes on my home and see what I can find.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Same thing happen to mine too the connector cracked. Have been using a bucket to do water changes  

Guess I'll goto homedepot and fine those type of connector.


PACMAN, how do you fit the connector to your bathroom sink? I can only do it to the shower connector since I can screw it in.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

my sink has a screw type connector for some reason. too bad my laundry room sink didnt have teh ability to have things screwed onto it, because sometimes my bathroom sink fills up pretty close to the top!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> my sink has a screw type connector for some reason. too bad my laundry room sink didnt have teh ability to have things screwed onto it, because sometimes my bathroom sink fills up pretty close to the top!


ah ok. Guess I'll be going to homedepot this weekend to pick up some connectors


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> ah ok. Guess I'll be going to homedepot this weekend to pick up some connectors


i guess i should clarify. I dont think there's a connector. It just is a stock screw type ending to my sink i think. I will doublecheck and get back to you tomorrow


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For those that are having trouble connecting the Python adapters to their sink faucets, it may be because you still have the aerator attachment on the faucet.

If you take it off, it should provide the necessary threading to attach the adapter.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> For those that are having trouble connecting the Python adapters to their sink faucets, it may be because you still have the aerator attachment on the faucet.
> 
> If you take it off, it should provide the necessary threading to attach the adapter.


maybe that is why i have the threads!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> For those that are having trouble connecting the Python adapters to their sink faucets, it may be because you still have the aerator attachment on the faucet.
> 
> If you take it off, it should provide the necessary threading to attach the adapter.


I will check when I get home and then I'll end up going to homedepot to get the connector/adapter

Thanks


----------

